# New Seas neodymium tweeter



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.seas.no/Prestige Diskanter PDF/27TAFNCH1397.pdf

Looks good. Another octave of flat response, and double the excursion of the older neo tweet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

Fs 1170  . Vent the pole so I can add a rear chamber dam**it. Their chamberless 19mm has an Fs of 1100! http://www.seas.no/Prestige Diskanter PDF/22TAF_GH1283.pdf
I'm very dissapointed. Looks like your tweeter might be my only hope now NP .

Cheers,

AJ


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

where's the review?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

npdang said:


> http://www.seas.no/Prestige Diskanter PDF/27TAFNCH1397.pdf
> 
> Looks good. Another octave of flat response, and double the excursion of the older neo tweet.



Price? I like the smaller mounting and the diffusor for auto use!


Chad


----------



## Excelsior (Dec 8, 2005)

looks pretty good... I hope you get a chance to test it


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

There's a pic of the aluminum-diaphragm H1397 :

www.seas.no/Product bilder/h1397_______27tafncd.htm

Plus a fabric-diaphragm version, the H1396 :

www.seas.no/Prestige Diskanter PDF/27TFFNCH1396.pdf


----------



## mk1982 (Jul 3, 2005)

is a review coming ?


----------



## mtnickel (Mar 15, 2005)

Emailed Solen...

These wil be available in April most likely.
Asked about price, but no word yet.
These look to be quite promising for car use. A few days ago, i listened to some Herts HE series on a wall...i was very impressed with the tweeters and impact, realism of the symbals, etc. I think i've decided on silk as oppsed to my aluminum LPGs.
So i wait for these to arrive, or get the Vifa D26, if the Seas are too expensive(unlikely). Or....wait for the precious DIYMA tweet! I think so.

Mark


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

I've heard lots of good things about the Hertz line (under Audison umbrella company). Who makes their speakers?


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Not too excited about it from manu.'s data
High FS (although good amount of excursion) and off axis response is quite bad IMO


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

on a side not, Hertz speaker link:

http://www.audison.de/frames.html

and click on the Hertz logo to the top-right......


carry on, carry on.....


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

xencloud said:


> on a side not, Hertz speaker link:
> 
> http://www.audison.de/frames.html
> 
> ...


Thats the old series.
The updated site is www.Hertzaudiovideo.com


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

oh, sorry about that, thanks for the link! That Mille 3 way system with the ribbon midrange looks pretty interesting!


----------



## PlanetGranite (Apr 12, 2005)

Zaph just posted test results for the 27TAFNC/D. Test results are in the tweeter mishmash, and comments are in his blog.


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

these things are so small! great!


----------



## mtnickel (Mar 15, 2005)

Due to the nice shape compared to the other 2 recommended tweeters Zaph had (Vifa XT25SC50 and D26NC55), i just may have to try these.

Currently running LPG26NA, but trying a dome with a little more low end/excursion and dynamics might be fun.

I'm gonna have to remount my tweets anyways (due to turbo gauge cluster).

IF i order these up, i'll be sure to post my opinion.

Mark


----------



## rbenz27 (Mar 9, 2006)

Any info on the new Seas Lotus tweeter?


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

rbenz27 said:


> Any info on the new Seas Lotus tweeter?


What extra info are you looking for?
Here is the metal dome version and soft dome version...

Leo


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

psst, he said *Lotus*


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

cam2Xrunner said:


> psst, he said *Lotus*


ops... my bad...  i had just woke up when i posted that...


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

I'd like to hear some more opinions on these too....looks like it might be a great tweet for DIY car audio....it's nice and compact


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Inexpensive too

http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?exact_match=yes&product=SEA&cart_id=2434398.25473


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

small format!










with an FS of 1170hz. $28/ea... 

there are new lotus tweeters.... i've heard that they sound better then it's predecessor. Any reviews yet Eng?


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

new lotus tweets? where? 

^is that a pic of the new fabric dome version of the 27?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hang on, boys...
It will be out shortly, about mid of June..
The sound? mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mtnickel (Mar 15, 2005)

Depending the depth...the Seas might even fit in some of the LPG mouts. Same diameter i believe.

After all the thought though, looking at the very low distortion of the D26 and much better waterfall, i think it gets my vote. I've sold my LPG's locally, so those bad boys are on order 

Yay...my standard 6 month upgrade. Now to wait for teh DIYMA 12".

mark


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

I heard the fabric 27TFFNC/G before, well almost a year ago. 

I personally like them more than the lotus fabric tweeter. The only thing I find the lotus better in is being able to Highpass lower. 

For the price, the 27tffnc/g falls in the bang-for-the-buck category. There are a lot of large format tweeters that sound as good and cost about the same, but the advantage of these tweeters are the size. Having to hold these before, The depth is smaller than the lotus


----------



## mtnickel (Mar 15, 2005)

Got my these Seas Aluminum tweets about a week ago. They do sort of fit into the LPG angle mount, but will need at grind out the back a bit.

As for listening, i am blown away at the sound. I was previously running LPG 26NA's and CA18's. I had the new tweets with the CA18's for a while, then switched to Reference RS180's.

My LPG's were a little hissy with S sounds and i had to EQ 6-8k down quite a bit, and even then it was always slightly edgy. And down near 3k, the snare drum was also very edgy...i managed to tame that with a higher crossover.

Anyways, on to the Seas. It is very smooth and natural but detailed as well. The upper end has none of the edginess or S's of the LPG. Very balanced. It also goes down to 2k nicely. Pointing directly inwards on the A-pillar i've yet to add any EQ, whereas the LPG had 2 bands trrying to even it out. I'm very happy and it's quite an improvement on the LPG if you ask me. Mainly for, better balanced, and the lower crossover. IT doesn't give up anything in detail either. 

As for changing to the RS180-4's. The sound is quite similar to the CA18's. One thing to note is that even at 4 ohms and identical gains, the CA18s were more efficient, and play a little louder. The CA's had a smoother sound with more prominent vocals and upper midrange. The CA's had a snappier midbass with a nice full bodied sound, the RS aren't as full bodied but seem to have better resolution/clarity (if that makes sense). Could be slight placebo, i donno. But after a little boost at 100-125hz, they are quite nice.

I'm quite happy with the setup so farr, and don't see any need to change the tweeters for a long while (well, maybe till the DIY tweets come  ).
As for the mids, i'm still playing with EQ and crossover and letting them break in a little too. Might go back to the CA18's.

Mark


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Mark, mind posting that again in the review section under a new thread.. and maybe a comparison between the rs180 and the Ca18 

I agree.. the LPG's initially blew me away because of their low price and exceptional top end detail. The Seas drivers have a better tonal balance, cleaner sound, and are even cheaper to boot.


----------



## mk1982 (Jul 3, 2005)

mtnickel, thanks for the review on the new tweeter !! please post your review in the review section.

npdang, have you heard the new tweeter ?


----------



## mk1982 (Jul 3, 2005)

well at $29 vs $43 for the LPG i guess that makes it the new champ in the cheap diy 2-way with a CA18RNX. or just pick up a BG NEO for $25 !!!


----------



## mtnickel (Mar 15, 2005)

Ya. I'd easily crown it the DIY champ over the LPG.

Mark


----------



## tryin (Sep 23, 2005)

Man this looks like the ideal set up for my two way front stage. Any more comments on this tweet after listening for a little while longer?


----------



## mtnickel (Mar 15, 2005)

As a side note, i haven't heard a TON of tweeters to compare to.
Seas 27TFFC, Dayton 3/4inch (ND20?), LPG 26NA, Peerless 53NDT, Alpine Type X.

It's my favorite so far. I especially like that it goes to VERY high listening levels and maintains it's composure. Goes really loud and never hurts my ears from harshness at any frequency. Because they are around 60-70 deg off axis, the upper end is a tad lower than the LPG, but i Eq'd 16k up a tad and air is right there again, with no sibilence. 

Npdang made a comment that he really liked it as well in another thread, but i'd be very interested to see what others think.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Is this review any indicator of how the textile version may sound? I'm planning my bail off into true diy this year and right now its between the seas tweets and the lpg's. I'm a bit "gunshy" on metal tweets after my last titaniums fried my ears.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I can only speak for the alum., which is quite good. I have not heard the silk. These days I find that metal can often sound just as good, if not better than silk.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

npdang said:


> I can only speak for the alum., which is quite good. I have not heard the silk. These days I find that metal can often sound just as good, if not better than silk.



Heh, These days........ I was using Alum LPG's 10+ years ago  Oh how time flys  

Chad


----------



## mtnickel (Mar 15, 2005)

The alum's will by no means Fry your ears. I went with alum becuase it had a lot in common with the TDFC/G full sized alum tweet which is what Zaph liked the most. And he also tested to Alum over the silk, so i just assumed it was the best bet.
But dont' worry at all about it being harsh. But i'm sure both would be fine. Seas put out a lot of good stuff.

Mark


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Might have to pick up a pair of these for my upcoming 3way...  

Leo


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

i have the silk (27tffn) version. Review to come soon, but I can say I think these variants (seas neo) may be the new bang for the buck tweeter when factoring in size also.


----------



## paulpassat (Aug 4, 2005)

I have the metal version.I found it much better than the LPG25.Much more airy sounding and could also be crossed lower.The LPG was to hissy for my application.Now onto my 6.5's.I need to get rid of my CDT EF's.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

mtnickel said:


> The alum's will by no means Fry your ears. I went with alum becuase it had a lot in common with the TDFC/G full sized alum tweet which is what Zaph liked the most. And he also tested to Alum over the silk, so i just assumed it was the best bet.
> But dont' worry at all about it being harsh. But i'm sure both would be fine. Seas put out a lot of good stuff.
> 
> Mark


Mark - So you have the alum version of the Neo's right?? Where did you say you mounted them again? Thanks!


----------



## floats (Nov 23, 2005)

I just got my silk/textile domes in. The sticker on them says:



> 25TFFNC/G
> H1396-04
> Made in Norway 50/05


Anybody's 27TFFNs listed as 25TFFNs?


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

I think the print out label was misprinted

I have the same issue...though it doesn't affect performance


----------



## mikemareen (Apr 20, 2006)

hey guys , how's the top end extension of the aluminum version ?


----------



## floats (Nov 23, 2005)

mtnickel said:


> The alum's will by no means Fry your ears. I went with alum becuase it had a lot in common with the TDFC/G full sized alum tweet which is what Zaph liked the most. And he also tested to Alum over the silk, so i just assumed it was the best bet.
> But dont' worry at all about it being harsh. But i'm sure both would be fine. Seas put out a lot of good stuff.
> 
> Mark


The 27TBFCG is actually the aluminum tweet, while the 27TDFCG is the textile dome. Zaph did prefer the 27TBFCG aluminum tweeter over the 27TDFCG textile dome.


----------



## mikemareen (Apr 20, 2006)

damn why does seas have so many initials-acronym's behind their model names.

seas 27TBGFCBGECCHNP ?


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

mikemareen said:


> damn why does seas have so many initials-acronym's behind their model names.
> 
> seas 27TBGFCBGECCHNP ?


They forgot eiei-o.


----------



## FocusInCali (Jul 3, 2005)

floats said:


> The 27TBFCG is actually the aluminum tweet, while the 27TDFCG is the textile dome. Zaph did prefer the 27TBFCG aluminum tweeter over the 27TDFCG textile dome.


Just so there's no confusion:

Large format tweeters:

27TBFC/G (H1212) Alum/Mag
27TDFC (H1189) Textile (no /G designation)

Small format:

27*T*AFNC/*D* (H1397) Alum (Madisound mistakenly has it as AFNC/G)
27TFFNC/G (H1396) Textile

Same H1397 tweeter:
http://www.seas.no/Prestige Diskanter PDF/27TAFNCH1397.pdf
or
http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=1281117.8155&pid=2138

All of them:
http://www.seas.no/Prestige_line line up.htm

Small format comments from Zaph:

Seas 27TAFNC/D ($29) - Smooth response with a mild Qts bump at the bottom. Multi-chamber neo magnet allows lower Fs than many other neo tweeters. Good but not great HD, but should have no problem crossing over at 2kHz.

The Vifa D26NC55 deserves mention as the best small flange neo tweeter I've ever tested, with performance that rivals the bigger and more expensive tweeters. Very low distortion, provided it's not crossed too low. If you need a very small tweeter, look no further. The Vifa XT25SC50 and Seas 27TAFNC/D, each with their own strengths and weaknesses, tie for second place in the small flange neo tweeter class.

Large format comments:

Seas 27TBFC/G ($30) - Very smooth response, down a few dB at 20kHz. Very low distortion of all types, particularly the near non-existant high order harmonics. No notable energy storage problems. Ultrasonic breakup node at 26.5Khz. The hexagrid cover is ugly.

Seas 27TDFC ($29) - Exactly the same as the TBFCG, but with a fabric dome. Slightly rising top end response but overall very smooth. No ugly hexagrid. Similar to the old 27TFFC, but with a polymer surround and slightly cleaner performance.

The Seas 27TBFC/G is the winner of this group, and has been one of my long time favorites and it's easy to see why. Completely smooth and clear, and set to erase the mindset that metal dome tweeters sound like doorbells. The 27TDFC is close behind, with an ever-so-slightly more aggressive and bright sound that some prefer and some don't.


----------



## MrH (May 27, 2006)

Ordered a pair of these a couple days ago. They certainly have to be better than the koda/peerless tweeter. Cant wait. Its always fun to mess with new toys. Then theres the anticipation of whether or not an improvement will be made.


----------



## mtnickel (Mar 15, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> Mark - So you have the alum version of the Neo's right?? Where did you say you mounted them again? Thanks!


I'm still playing with mounting. Trying to fit in my 3-gauge pod for my turbo setup...but i'm picking up ABS caps tonight to play around with the mounting.
As of right now though, in the far corners of the dash near the A-pillar pointing mainly inward.

mark


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Anyone have feedback on these compared to the Max Fidelity Neo?


----------

